# Hidden Gems



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a talking point,

Has anyone discovered often overlooked magic items/characters/units that pack an unsung sting?

I am curious to what people have found out!


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

As a High Elf player, I never thought beyond 'Great Weapon' when it came time to arm my characters.

Now that I'm collecting Bretonnians I've suddenly discovered the Magic Weapon section of the core book. Some of them aren't half bad.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I tend to play smaller games and as such I have found a unit of 5 or 6 Chosen w/ shields, champion, and Book of Secrets to be an interesting way of getting a WS6, S4, T4 Lvl 1 sorcerer who has 5 or 6 wounds and a possible 11 or 13 attacks. Take Fireball for crowd control or snipe enemy chracters w/ Death magic or use Shadow to Miasma them down. Give the unit the MoT and you even get +1 to cast. Again, this has been in smaller games and has worked out well for me.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I would nominate the item Power Stone, it's pretty dull as it is adding two dice to a casting but it a great reserve when you've run your opponent out of dice, pop the stone and use your last dice to 3 Dice cast something.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I personally am a great fan of the Dragonhelm on my Tomb King Characters 2+ ward against flaming attacks and an extra +1 to AS is pretty good on a Prince in Chariot.

Also the Dragonbane Gem for minimal points on my Hiero for a 2+ ward against flaming again.

Cheap enough to be an auto include for my two important characters while negating (alomst) their main weaknesses


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> I tend to play smaller games and as such I have found a unit of 5 or 6 Chosen w/ shields, champion, and Book of Secrets to be an interesting way of getting a WS6, S4, T4 Lvl 1 sorcerer who has 5 or 6 wounds and a possible 11 or 13 attacks. Take Fireball for crowd control or snipe enemy chracters w/ Death magic or use Shadow to Miasma them down. Give the unit the MoT and you even get +1 to cast. Again, this has been in smaller games and has worked out well for me.


I second this since I'm using the almost exact same setup quite often - small unit of chosen with the champion either wielding the aforementioned _Book of Secrets_ or the _Ruby Ring of Ruin_.

Another magic item that has worked well for me in the past is the _'Blazing Banner'_. For a unit not in reach of a general or BSB this little item can work wonders and its cost is absolutely negligible.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think most people now know about the White Cloak from Empire on a Beast Battle Wizard - -1 to hit, and curse of Anraheir, backed by the Savage Beast and Panns Pelt, and you're looking at no need for the crappy VHS any more. Even so, you can combine that with the Shadow's VHS - As the debuffs do not affect the statblock, you give them the negative while you get their base stats.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Skull wand of Kaloth is a favourite of mine especially against Skaven as its a base ld test.
and with luck you get to kill a hellpit or suchlike.
Bit of a risk for your shamen though so I normally put it on a cheapo gob wizard as I only use them for itchy nuisance anyway.


----------

